# Woolovers lambswool jumper



## drawboy (Jan 20, 2010)

I have just received one of these jumpers and I have to say for Â£22.00 they are outstanding. They remind me of how Pringles were 20yrs ago. Really thick knit, great shape and softness. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them to anyone who is sick of see through crappy jumpers that cost an arm and a leg. Beware though they are about a size bigger than usual.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2010)

I was looking at the website after it appeared on a previous post and there is some very good stuff there. Now someone has given it the thumbs up I might well go on a splurge


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 21, 2010)

Did you go for the plain lambswool or the lambswool/cashmere mix at the same price????
Rob


----------



## drawboy (Jan 21, 2010)

Plain lambswool, I think the others are a cotton /cashmere mix. There is something about a good lambswool sweater. I've ordered 3 more today and I'll get a couple of the slipovers in case we ever get any warmer weather, at Â£20 they are a solid bargain.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 21, 2010)

How big do they come up?
I am "between sizes" meaning sometimes a large will be big enough, other stuff I have to buy extra large.
I'm not a fatty by any mean but have about a 42" chest.
Are they "whoppers?"


----------



## bobmac (Jan 21, 2010)

I wonder if they do Logos?


----------



## birdieman (Jan 21, 2010)

How big do they come up?
I am "between sizes" meaning sometimes a large will be big enough, other stuff I have to buy extra large.
I'm not a fatty by any mean but have about a 42" chest.
Are they "whoppers?"


Click to expand...

Get a large Smiffy, I am 42 chest also and my large size fits fine.


----------

